
Australian worker wins unfair dismissal case over fingerprint scanner refusal - ajdlinux
https://www.fwc.gov.au/documents/decisionssigned/html/2019fwcfb2946.htm
======
wallace_f
This is the first decision in as long as I can remember that I've heard from
Australia, in _favor_ of civil righrs.

~~~
hsbaut76
Same, seems that us Australians in general love to throw our rights in the
trash, along with our political will.

The apathy is palpable.

No wonder Australias economy is so weak when there is no future vision being
sold to us but rather holding onto old power structures like coal and copper.

It's very concerning to visit Melbourne every year and watch the number of
homeless people continually increase.

------
bayareanative
Solidarity for May Day.

